# Give a puppy a first chance



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Part two http://dogstardaily.com/blogs/give-puppy-first-chance-take-two


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

:thumb:
Thanks Dave, great reading, I will have to now go and find part 1


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Dave, We are going to go socialize today.  And we could all learn manners.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

becks said:


> :thumb:
> Thanks Dave, great reading, I will have to now go and find part 1


Go to Home Page on the left or http://dogstardaily.com/blogs/give-puppy-first-chance


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks Dave, interesting reading. In one way I wish I had this information before I got my puppy, but with the criteria stated in the article, I dont think there would be too many breeders here in NZ who would have trained their puppies to sit, down, roll over etc by 8 weeks of age. I believe there are only 2 breeders of Havanese in NZ with only 1 actually selling puppies so my choice was, to say the least, limited. 

My puppy had very limited socialisation when I picked him up at about 12 weeks, I did my best but would have fallen way short of the 100 people and even less contact with other dogs. He is approaching a year old now and seems to have no problem with other dogs (that I am aware of). He can be over excited with humans he knows and wary of strangers, but certainly not timid or agressive. Funny though if a stranger ignores him he is fine and approaches and sniffs but if they try and make a fuss of him ie the eye contact thing, he is stand offish. 

Regardless, great information which I will be passing on to any potential puppy seekers.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You're welcome Becks. Lots of good reading at that site.


----------

